# [SOLVED] Can't connect to the internet using firefox or chrome?



## kushan (Aug 7, 2012)

I cannot connect to the internet using firefox or chrome but there's no problem with internet explorer. This happened after I installed and uninstalled speedbit video accelerator. When opened chrome, it gave me the following 
error.

(net::ERR_NAME_RESOLUTION_FAILED): Unknown error.

After the problem occurred, I rebooted the system, uninstalled firefox and chrome, freshly downloaded firefox (from IE) and the problem persists. I couldn't download chrome because chrome installer says it can't connect to the 
internet. Following are the details regarding my system and software.

o/s : windows 7 ultimate
internet explorer : 9.0.8112.16421 64 bit
firefox : 14.01
chrome : I can't remember the version 
virus guard : Microsoft Security Essentials
firewall : windows firewall
pinging :
localhost OK
router (192.168.1.1) OK
local network interface (192.168.1.64) OK
google.com OK
ubuntu.com OK (I hope any site OK)

utorrent : listen error (You should change the listen port). I tried several ports (forwarded properly) to no avail.

firefox on a virtual machine (VBox/Ubuntu) : OK

I tried stopping the firewall and the problem persists. Can't access router via firefox too!! Firefox doesn't give an error it just gives a blank page (about:home).

If this is a dns problem, how come it doesn't affect IE ?? Why can't utorrent listen on listen port ??

I tried restoring but it failed. Anyone any idea ?? Pls I'm desperate.
Thanks a lot


----------



## kushan (Aug 7, 2012)

All right I solved it myself. It was a winsock issue. Following command and a restart solved it. You have to use an elevated command prompt.

```
[B]netsh winsock reset catalog[/B]
```
I don't know the reason why IE worked while all other applications were denied internet access nor how above command fixed the problem. But it worked like a charm :flowers: !


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to the internet using firefox or chrome?*

You were /are infected by malware most likely due to your torrents support.


----------



## howertonc (Dec 14, 2012)

Kushan; Did you figure out why Winsock catalog reset fixed it? Or do you have any ideas as to why? Would be interested in hearing your thoughts on the matter. Seeing this a lot on Windows OS-es... You said you were intalling a video accelerator...? Wouldn't seem to be related to the stack.


----------



## freeridz (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Can't connect to the internet using firefox or chrome?*

hey kushan...
thanks man i tried your command solution..it works...
i think ive got hit by malware or something ...weirdly it bypasses my antivirus internet security for sure...
but anyway it fixed now thanks to you..
god bless u man..:dance:


----------

